# Cincinnati Area Herf with the KID - - Jan. 31st



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

*January 31st Herf, featuring KidRock and presented by BengalMan and Chippewastud *

Ever since the moderate success of the initial Cincinnati Area Herf we had been discussing the possibility of doing another one this spring. Well suffice to say that we couldn't wait, and one of everyones favorite inmates decided he wanted to come earlier than the spring.

Fairly confident our friends at the Party Source (www.thepartysource.com) will be available for a smattering of cigars and a goodie bag for out of towners. :ss

Wives/fiances/girlfriends are invited to bring their husbands/finaces/boyfriends and vice-versa. 

Jon (KidRock) will be taking all comers in arm wrestling and has promised a cash prize to the winner(s).

Elderboy has promised to bring a humidor full of Acids to share. u

Suggestions for locations will be taken.** So far the list of potential places includes:
The Beer Sellar (http://www.beersellar.net/newport/default.html) 
Hofbrauhaus (http://www.hofbrauhausnewport.com/)
Willie's Sports Cafe (http://www.williesonline.com/covington.php)
Hooters (http://www.hooters.com)

We will be seeking some sort of food and drink deals for everyone similar to the free wings we got last time. :tu

**It should be noted that Ohio does have a "No Smoking Indoors" Law, thusly the most viable locations for the Herf are actually across the river in Northern Kentucky. Home of cheap booze and no tobacco taxes. 

So if you are from Kentucky, Ohio, Indiana, Tennessee, Michigan, Illinois, or like to drive/fly, come on over to the Cincinnati Area Herf of January 31st and meet KidRock. 

More details to come later.

Discuss :tu


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Possible Attendees: 
KidRock 
BengalMan
Chippewastud


----------



## spectrrr (Sep 28, 2008)

I might be there, if i'm in the country at the time


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

I know there are atleast a few of you from the area. What about some of you guys from C-Bus? or Detroit? or Indy?

Man, no interest


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

We have confirmed a package of cigars from the Party Source similar to the last herf :tu


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

Should be a good time. We have a good list of people coming already from a few other boards.


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

I am confused on why we can't draw a shred of interest on this board. Even from the Columbums


----------



## Big A (Nov 12, 2008)

chippewastud79 said:


> I am confused on why we can't draw a shred of interest on this board. Even from the Columbums


 I would like to try and make it down for this, sounds like a great time. Have to see and make sure the schedule is open when the time comes.


----------



## 19thHole (Dec 29, 2008)

I will make every effort to be there. It is a bit of a drive, but worth it I think. Be a good place to meet some of the folks here.


----------



## Seymour_cigar (Nov 2, 2007)

I am going to try for this one. I am 75 miles or so due west on US 50. So hopefully I wont have to make too many turns....lol. What should I bring since I have never herfed before?


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

19thHole said:


> I will make every effort to be there. It is a bit of a drive, but worth it I think. Be a good place to meet some of the folks here.


An hour drive will be well worth it. We have gorillas coming from much further away who would love to smoke with you :ss



Seymour_cigar said:


> I am going to try for this one. I am 75 miles or so due west on US 50. So hopefully I wont have to make too many turns....lol. What should I bring since I have never herfed before?


Just bring yourself, some of your favorite sticks to smoke/share/trade (no obligation though), probably a little bit of cash for drinks/food and to spend at The Party Source before the actual Herf. :tu


----------



## Cap'n Bligh (Jan 2, 2009)

I will try to keep my schedule open for this. Sounds like a good time.


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Cap'n Bligh said:


> I will try to keep my schedule open for this. Sounds like a good time.


It definitely will be. Check your PM's for more information. :tu


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

A little bump for the new Gorillas :tu


----------



## jmagg (Dec 28, 2008)

chippewastud79 said:


> A little bump for the new Gorillas :tu


Well,,, I'm definitely a new gorilla, but I would really enjoy the chance to meet some of you guys. Right now everything looks like I will be able to make it.


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

jmagg said:


> Well,,, I'm definitely a new gorilla, but I would really enjoy the chance to meet some of you guys. Right now everything looks like I will be able to make it.


Definitely going to be a good time. I know the interest looks low here, but there are about 20+ people who are 'commited' to be there :tu


----------



## mrmoose411 (Dec 18, 2008)

I'd like to go. Not sure what'll happen at work, but I'll give it a shot. My first Herf maybe...how many sticks do you guys usually bring?


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

mrmoose411 said:


> I'd like to go. Not sure what'll happen at work, but I'll give it a shot. My first Herf maybe...how many sticks do you guys usually bring?


Depends on how many you plan on smoking. You will also get a free bag of goodies from TPS and an opportunity to buy some singles if needed (you may buy some anyways when you see the prices). If you feel it appropriate, you could bring some of your favorite sticks to trade with other people. If not, just bring 3-5 of the stuff you like to smoke. No obligation to bring extras for other people, but often times cigars do change hands. :tu


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

Bump! Less than 1 week away! :beerchug:


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

Bump!



Now JC owns my first and last post.


Look forward to meeting all!


----------



## SixPackSunday (Dec 25, 2008)

while i cant make it over from indiana, anybody who hasnt had the pleasure of being in the party source itself should def go! especially if your a beer/liqour lover. that place is a play land for adults!

also after living in cinci for some time I think the Beer Sellar is the best/easiest place to herf in that area. 

everybody have a great time, try some of the local brews, and enjoy!


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

SixPackSunday said:


> while i cant make it over from indiana, anybody who hasnt had the pleasure of being in the party source itself should def go! especially if your a beer/liqour lover. that place is a play land for adults!
> 
> also after living in cinci for some time I think the Beer Sellar is the best/easiest place to herf in that area.
> 
> everybody have a great time, try some of the local brews, and enjoy!


The Party Source definitely has any type of alcohol you can think of. :drinking:


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

It's almost time! :wave:


----------

